# What year is this Yeti?



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok I'm a bit confused. I'm looking at a steel yeti frame with the following things going on:

- Serial number 385
- Pro Fro decals (pro fros were built 91-95)
- Welded cable guides (pre 93)
- 1" headset (pre mid 90)
- Simplex dropouts (pre 90)
- has the front derailleur cable stop on the derailleur with the cable crimp on the chainstay(pre 91)

additional points of interest:

- round top tube
- no bottom bracket gusset
- bmx style seat clamp
- seatpost is 26.6mm  
- has portage strap mounts

If ithe Pro Fro was introduced in 91. My guess would be that it is a restickered earlier fro, but from what year. Parts are a mix of mostly m730, m732, m735, m737

I'll post photos this evening when I get home.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

the Simplex drops and the 1" headtube say pre 89 as you mentioned. the 26.6 post might mean it's an 86 or 87. Serial number seems pretty early, but I think decoding the numbers is a lost cause since they got some of the early BB shells from Redline (that supposedly already had numbers stamped into them) in the early days.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

So, its a regular Fro and not a Pro. Thats what I was figuring. The guy I got it from said he boughit it new in about 91 and had it built up with the best parts available at the time. But it looks like the shop just grabbed whatever xt stuff they had on hand that would fit without trying to match generation. As a bonus, the headset is a 1" CK no logo in I believe BMX size. 

Sorry, still no photos forgot the camera at work.


----------



## jacksonbrowne (Aug 10, 2006)

The headset size is in fact not 1", but 1 and 1/16th". (I have one in blue on an ancient FRO)
Sometimes seen it called 'Yeti BMX' size.
Chris King still make this size (god bless CK) and that means you can convert the headset with a NoThreadset top cap to use non-threaded steer tube fork.

Enough Yeti nerding for one nite tho... LOL


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Sorry, still no photos forgot the camera at work.


Yousonofab!tch.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

There is never enough Yeti nerding.

Is this the bike you were worried about spending too much for, MB?!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> There is never enough Yeti nerding.
> 
> Is this the bike you were worried about spending too much for, MB?!! Can't wait to see pictures.


Oh, theres no question. I way over spent. That's the problem with drinking and ebaying. Not that I regret having it.

_Who dou you think you are trying to out bid me? I'll teach you...._

Pictures when I get home from work I promise.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't remember anything else before that purple fro. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

All right here's the photos. I was hoping it would be a quick tune up and ready to ride, but thats not happening. The frame is actually solid and the original paint looks in decent condition, but the components are a mess, and the elastomers in the fork are gone. I'm at least going to get it all to one generation of components, leaning toward m732/m735. Probably going to end up with switching to a rigid fork as well, if I can track a correct one down. When was the switch from the Yeti built forks to the Accutrax.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, yeah, the seatpost is cut off about two inches too short for me. Why do people do that. Does that extra two inches of post really weigh that much? Especially on a bike that isn't going to be a light weight no matter what you do to it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice! I was watching that one as it was listed a few times recently. Looks great. I like those cantis more than the low profile ones too.

As far as the first gen Manitou, you should be able to get a good amount toward a proper rigid for for selling it. I had two a while back and they both went for around $100.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't think the price you paid was too over the top. Maybe a bit but not so much that you should be kicking yourself. That is a nice ride. One similar to it went for a little more than half what you paid but the parts were not original and mostly low end stuff.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea, I like that one. Nice pickup.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> I don't think the price you paid was too over the top. Maybe a bit but not so much that you should be kicking yourself. That is a nice ride. One similar to it went for a little more than half what you paid but the parts were not original and mostly low end stuff.


That's how I feel. When I went to pick it up the guy said he was hoping to get $1,500, and I almost started laughing. Looking back at the bid history it looks a little funky with some possible shill bidding and multiple cancelled bids from the same bideer. Then after it was closed I contacted the seller and told him I wanted to pay with pay pal but pick it up in person and he tells me cashiers check or money order only I don't want to pay the Paypal fees. I'm thinking WTF, ebay requires you to accept Paypal. But rather than argue, I offer to pay his quoted shipping fee to cover the Paypal fees just to close the deal. Anyway, deal done. So now, anyone have some correct rigid forks with a threaded 1" steerer for a 86-87 Yeti.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Going totally period correct on that thing won't be easy...especially having to track down the fork and stem.

M730 would be the correct drive train, which should be easy enough to do.

There are a couple people on this forum who have down killer Yeti restos if you need direction and inspiration.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=290419

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=392477

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=304608


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it, got a BMXey feel to it, with that seat clamp, loop stays etc. Colour is kind of nice too, a change from aqua.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...he means desert turquoise


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

North of the 49th parallel, it's aqua.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Well after a bit more research, it looks like FB was right on the vintage probably 86-87 FRO. So a fairly early one. Now I don't feel so bad about the price. Looks like it was redecaled in 93-94 and probably repainted (coated) at that time. A majority of the components are also that vintage, so it was likely built up then. Thanks for the helps. 

Now I just need some correct forks and an FTW stem.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Now I just need some correct forks and an FTW stem.


Actually the right stem for that would be a cook bros.

And yeah, a Yeti fork is going to be tough to find.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Actually the right stem for that would be a cook bros.
> 
> And yeah, a Yeti fork is going to be tough to find.


Oh, good, a Cook stem should be much easier to find. 

Is there a side by side comparison between the Yeti built forks and the Answer built ones? Just wondering if there are any significant differences. An Answer one should be findable at least until a proper one can be found.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Well after a bit more research, it looks like FB was right on the vintage probably 86-87 FRO.


Diiid ya not believe him?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Diiid ya not believe him?


I believed him and went forward with the intention of proving him right.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Is there a side by side comparison between the Yeti built forks and the Answer built ones? .


Significant differences would be the (1) shape of the leg bend, and the (2) shape of the dropout.










This photo is a little misleading because the accutrax decal is actually shown on the Yeti fork. Yeti made many "Yeti" forks labeled as accutraxs with leftover legs.

The "yeti" fork would have campy dropouts whereas the Answer version would have laser-cut versions.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Significant differences would be the (1) shape of the leg bend, and the (2) shape of the dropout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the later forks had Shimano dropouts, too.

Also, the Accutrax has a butted steerer tube which you can feel if you drop run a pencil along the inside of the tube. I've never verified this, but FTW told me that a while back.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> .
> 
> Now I just need some correct forks and an FTW stem.


ameybrook is correct, a cook bros would be period correct. but purely for info FTW will still make a custom stem to order if you're patient.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Isn't this a evidence that its a early (pre 89), there is no reinforcement on the drive side.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=545096&stc=1&d=1274559152


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Actually the right stem for that would be a cook bros.QUOTE]
> 
> I'm assuming we're talking about the welded Cooks stem and not the dog bone style?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> ameybrook said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the right stem for that would be a cook bros.QUOTE]
> ...


----------

